# Общий раздел > Кулинария >  Литература по вкусному поводу

## Akasey

Предлагаю вылаживать вкусную литературу по такому вкусному поводу. Думаю моя идея найдёт продолжение в ваших постах.

----------


## vova230

Книга об интересных бутербродах:
[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

----------

